# Ilya efimov russian folk (balalaika, domra, domra alto, contrabass balalaika ...) sales!



## Efimov (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi freinds ! 

I just like to say about our new library - *Russian Balalaika* that we released this week.
Blalalaika is the first library of Russian Folk Series (Domra, Alt-Domra, Contrabass Balalaika, Russian Percussion and some folk wind instruments).



 

 

 



Listen demo tracks:
СВЕТИТ МЕСЯЦ (Russian Folk Song)
[mp3]http://ilyaefimov.com/music/rus/IE_Balalaika_-_Svetit_Mesyac.mp3[/mp3]
SORROW (I.Efimov)
[mp3]http://ilyaefimov.com/music/rus/IE_Balalaika_Sorrow.mp3[/mp3]

More demos on our website


----------



## Niah (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the 2nd demo Ilya !

More Russian folk instruments are definitely welcomed as well as other ethnic instruments ... you really have a knack for this stuff, keep up !


----------



## playz123 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian BALALAIKA*

I haven't had a lot of exposure to Russian folk music over the years, except through performers like "Ivan Rebroff", who only claimed to be of Russian heritage,  so I was able to appreciate the second demo more than the first. Certainly the sound of the instrument is exceptionally clear and if these libraries are even close to your guitar products, they'll be well worth having. The second demo also shows how well this instrument fits into other types of music.

Just in case anyone is not familiar with "Rebroff"....
Ivan Rebroff (31 July 1931 – 27 February 2008) was a German singer, _allegedly_ of Russian ancestry, with an extraordinary vocal range of four and a half octaves, ranging from the soprano to bass registers. He was born in Berlin as Hans-Rolf Rippert. He was famous for singing Russian folk songs, but also performed opera, light classics and folk songs from many other countries.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## rgames (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian BALALAIKA*

Looks/sounds great.

How long until we get an Efimov ukulele?

I REALLY want that one...

rgames


----------



## Ed (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian BALALAIKA*



rgames @ Tue Aug 28 said:


> How long until we get an Efimov ukulele?



And Banjo!!


----------



## doubleattack (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian BALALAIKA*

Congratulations, Ilya!

Great Demos and lovely sampled instrument!
I'm looking forward to the whole serie! Contrabass- Balalaika wow =o 

and btw thanks for the new strum update for the acoustic guitar o-[][]-o


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian BALALAIKA*



Ed @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> rgames @ Tue Aug 28 said:
> 
> 
> > How long until we get an Efimov ukulele?
> ...



He'll get onto those right after...



> ...Domra, Alt-Domra, Contrabass Balalaika, Russian Percussion and some folk wind instruments



:lol:


----------



## TeamLeader (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian BALALAIKA*

Looks mighty fine.

Can all the articulations be accessed from within a single kontakt instrument?


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds great. Congratulation for keeping the quality of your libraries so high!!!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian BALALAIKA*

Ooh. Domra in the pipeline too. Cool.

Wind instruments? Will you be doing a birbyne or a sopilka? I'd like that a lot!


----------



## Efimov (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian BALALAIKA*



TeamLeader @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> Can all the articulations be accessed from within a single kontakt instrument?



Yes, just single patch ! 
Moreover three differents modes in single patch :

*Solo Mode: *In Solo Mode the user can play using single notes, intervals and triads. Balalaika includes all of the most commonly used articulations: strumming, pizzicato, tremolo, vibrato, flageolets, staccato and glissando. Special attention has been paid to the creation of the tremolo articulation.
*Strum Mode: I*n this mode, there is a zone of the keyboard that recognizes chords, where the user can play chord shapes with their left hand while they press articulation keys in the right.
*Harmony Mode: *The new Harmonizer is designed to provide a fast and easy way to play chords intuitively. When a chord is played in the chord recognition zone with the user's left hand, a melody line can be played with the right hand. Each successive note in the melody line will change the chord stroke direction (up to down, down to up) automatically. Playing positions will also change automatically. This feature can also harmonize the tremolo articulation.


----------



## Efimov (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian folk instruments (BALALAIKA, DOMRA, ...)*

We released Russian Domra library  

Traditional Russian instrument of Russian developers. Many people have seen this old traditional Russian stringed instrument with an oval body, long neck and pull on them three strings. Domra part of the folk orchestra, and in several forms - piccolo, small, alto, bass and contrabass. The main feature od domra in the Russian folk orchestra is a melodic line. Colorful articulation, such as tremolo, flageolets, pizzicato, glissando, mute will help you deeply expressive and express the character and color of your music. 




[mp3]ilyaefimov.com/music/rus/I_met_you_(Ilya_Efimov_Balalaika_demo_track).mp3[/mp3]

http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/rusfolk/domra.html

39 eur !


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 24, 2012)

maybe in the future you could release an afgan rebab (or any rebab) ...


----------



## Arbee (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian folk instruments (BALALAIKA, DOMRA, ...)*

Congrats, your library is building really nicely. I would REALLY like to hear a bluegrass series - mandolin, banjo, dobro etc ~o)


----------



## Efimov (Sep 25, 2012)

> Do you plan a bundle offer, when all instruments of that series are released?


May be, but we did not think about the discount for bundles.



> Maybe in the future you could release an afgan rebab


I`m not sure


----------



## Efimov (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian folk instruments (BALALAIKA, DOMRA, ...)*

NEW Russian instrument library for Kontakt ! 
*Contrabass Balalaika !*

10 velocity layers for each note Round-Robin
Differents articulations
Speed and realistic dynamic tremolo control
Repetition keys





[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/music/rus/Ilya_Efimov_Contrabass_Balalaika_-_Valenki.wav[/mp3]

https://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/rusfolk/contrabass-balalaika.html

29 eur !


----------



## shakuman (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian folk instruments (BALALAIKA, DOMRA, CONTRABASS BALALAIKA ...)*

Thanks Ilya! Love it. =o


----------



## adg21 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian folk instruments (BALALAIKA, DOMRA, CONTRABASS BALALAIKA ...)*



Ed @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> rgames @ Tue Aug 28 said:
> 
> 
> > How long until we get an Efimov ukulele?
> ...


Listening to this latest one - you guys could make a fantastic double bass... I'd really like a trebly double bass with a tone similar to the one in Lovecats by the Cure.


----------



## Niah (Oct 10, 2012)

gsilbers @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> maybe in the future you could release an afgan rebab (or any rebab) ...



Yes Rebad !!! You have just said the magic word.

Man only Ilya at this point could make a good virtual rebab


----------



## Efimov (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian folk instruments (BALALAIKA, DOMRA, CONTRABASS BALALAIKA, DOMRA ALTO)*

NEW Russian instrument library for Kontakt ! 
*Domra ALTO !*

795 samples, 44,1 Hz \24 bit, stereo
8 velocity layers for each note \ Round-Robin
9 different articulations
Speed and realistic dynamic tremolo control
Strumming keys, Repetition keys
String select
Natural glissando for pizzicato and tremolo articulations






http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/rusfolk/domraalto.html

39 eur !


----------



## JeffP06 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello !
Thanx fot your new instrument.... But a little demo file would be a plus... no ?


----------



## shakuman (Nov 2, 2012)

JeffP06 @ Fri Nov 02 said:


> Hello !
> Thanx fot your new instrument.... But a little demo file would be a plus... no ?



+1 o[])


----------



## adg21 (Nov 4, 2012)

shakuman @ Fri Nov 02 said:


> JeffP06 @ Fri Nov 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello !
> ...



+1 - who buys things without hearing them first?


----------



## shakuman (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. Russian folk instruments (BALALAIKA, DOMRA, CONTRABASS BALALAIKA ...)*

Still waiting for some demos! o[])


----------



## Efimov (Jun 21, 2013)

We glad to offer 15% discount on Russian bundle until June,30


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 21, 2013)

Have been listening to this playlist: http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/bund ... undle.html for about 25 minutes now! I like these kind of music, really nice!

Definitely on my to buy list!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jun 22, 2013)

I've been waiting for this, Ilya! I really want this Russian Folk Bundle..

Still, and I'm not trying to bargain here, 15% off didn't immediatly tickle my purchase reflexes. Your instruments are of an amazing quality, so they should by all means be priced accordingly. But many sample library developers have day/weekend/summer sales and whatnot that shaves 25-30 and sometimes even 50% off the regular price.

That's when I strike - and at most introductory offers, which again is most commonly at 25-30% discount. And it's not beacause I don't think any of the sample libraries are worth the full price, on the contrary! But these sales are most often than not the only way for me to afford them, simple as that.

I say this with all due respect for your hard work with these fabulous sample libraries! And I may end up grabbing the deal before the 30th, knowing how much I really lust for this particular bundle  

Just sharing my two cents worth.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 22, 2013)

Idid a movie called "Nanny Insanity"several years ago that had Russian characters and I used a real Russian domra and balalaika player and I must say, these sound authentic to my ears.


----------

